# Bucephalandra algae problem



## MirandaB (16 Mar 2014)

Hi All,
Have several species of Bucephalandra which are growing really well however I do have a slight problem with BBA on the old leaves.
I do remove the worst affected leaves I just wondered if anyone know's how well,if at all,they would tolerate a dilute glute solution brushed on them? 
I'm thinking as the leaves are quite thick and tough I might get away with it?


----------



## tim (16 Mar 2014)

I've used lemon juice to clean up anubias leaves worked with GSA, no leaf damage, you could give diluted glut a try I'd rinse well after though.


----------



## MirandaB (16 Mar 2014)

Think I will give the glut a try and see how I get on  fingers crossed they will be ok!
Did have one of the plants flowering but something ate the flower


----------



## sanj (16 Mar 2014)

I imagine you can try the glut, Hydrogen peroxide or even Tims suggestion.

I quite like Tims idea, did the GSA clean up quickly and with just one application?


----------



## tim (16 Mar 2014)

sanj said:


> I imagine you can try the glut, Hydrogen peroxide or even Tims suggestion.
> 
> I quite like Tims idea, did the GSA clean up quickly and with just one application?


I can't take credit for the idea I think I read it on ukaps somewhere, I was able to take my anubias out of the tank wipe the leaves with cotton pad soaked in lemon juice GSA came off easily, quick rinse and back in, not sure if this could be used in tank, but preferable to glut for me.


----------

